# TINY FEET AUGUST MEETING DERRY/LONDONDERRY



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey Ladies,

Next meeting will be held on Wednesday 12th august at 7.00pm in the Social Services Conference Room (meeting room 4), MDEC Building, Trust Headquarters, Altnagelvin Hospital, We have a reflexologist attending who is going to give us a bit of info regarding the ins and outs of reflexology. 
Its also great to just meet up and have a good old chat and some tea or coffee, 

Ladies pass the word about to anyone who may be interested in attending the meeting and please let myself or Emak know for numbers etc. 

Speak soon

sharon


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey girls,

just another reminder about the next meeting on wed 12th august at 7, meeting room 4 mdec building. Dont forget we have a reflexologist attending so should be quite an interesting meeting, use all up for it then??


shaz2


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Well girls ....any takers??


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

there all very shy here this month emma... ....come on girls, wats been happening with use all??


----------



## Mamabud (Mar 8, 2009)

Count Imak and I in!


----------



## MISSY97 (Sep 26, 2007)

me too

Missy


----------



## KITTY1231 (Sep 5, 2008)

me and arlene going


----------



## Lil75 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi folks,

Am planning to attend the meeting next week. Fraid it will be the first time to 'come out of the closet' so bit nervous. Am getting reflexology done so will be really interested in that. Sorry I missed the last meeting. Would love to try accu so will hopefully get some details for that at the meeting too.

See you then.
Lil


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi Lil75, 

your very welcome to come along,  dont be nervous not everyone knows everyone just yet...lol. .the girls are all lovelly and its be's good craic and i know everyone will put you at ease,  look forward to meeting you soon...  

shaz2 xx


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Lil just want to second what Sharon has said ,i know it must be very daunting the thought of walking into a room of strangers but just remember we are all in the same boat and we can share our experiences with you hun.Im looking forward to the talk on reflexology.....who knows i might even get my feet out     .See you wednesday and feel free to join us on the threads for a wee natter.
Emma


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi girls,

looking forward to seeing everyone at the meet up on wednesday, should be good craic and very informative with the reflexoligist attending...c use all soon...xx


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

lookin forward to tomorrow nt, need anything?


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi lmk,

thanks but we are all sorted, c u tonight,,,,xx


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing you all tonight


----------



## Lil75 (Mar 16, 2009)

Well had built up my courage and was all set to go to the meeting. Just running out the door when I logged on to check directions and saw that it was at 7 and I thought it was at 8!! Can't believe it. 

Hope it went well. So sorry I missed the reflexologist and of course my chance to meeting you ladies. heres to next month...


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Awww Lil we missed you tonight but sure never worry there is always next month....look forward to meeting you 
E xx


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

thanks girls for tonight  .  its nice to have a wee giggle and keep mind off tx for that wee min or 2!!lmk xx


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

hey girls, hope use all enjoyed tonights meeting, im looking forward to next months.

lil75, aww what a pity you didnt make it but sure we will meet next month ...xx


----------

